# Extending warranty



## RLROwen (12 mo ago)

I am considering purchasing an extended warranty for my 2018 model S. Does anyone know how I do this? I have sent messages to Tesla but no response.
I think I must buy it within 30 or 60 days of original warranty expiring so I don't have much time left.
Thanks


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Tesla doesn't provide extended warranties anymore. You'll have to use a third party. 

Remember that extended warranties are effectively an insurance policy. On average, you will lose money on the insurance.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Tesla doesn't provide extended warranties anymore. You'll have to use a third party.


True for model 3 but not true for model S/X. Extended warranty is still an option.

@RLROwen there used to be a place when logged into your Tesla account online (not via the app) to purchase the extended warranty. I'm not sure if it's still there and my timeframe expired on my 2017 Model X so I can't check any more.


----------



## sanewithinsanity (12 mo ago)

Bigriver said:


> True for model 3 but not true for model S/X. Extended warranty is still an option.
> 
> @RLROwen there used to be a place when logged into your Tesla account online (not via the app) to purchase the extended warranty. I'm not sure if it's still there and my timeframe expired on my 2017 Model X so I can't check any more.


Can you be more specific? I just purchased a used Model S and would like to extend my warranty as well


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

sanewithinsanity said:


> Can you be more specific? I just purchased a used Model S and would like to extend my warranty as well


This is the Tesla info on the extended service agreements. I think I have heard that it is only available for original owners to purchase, but I see no such thing in their official info. There is the limit of having to buy it within 30 days or 1000 miles of the original warranty expiring.
https://www.tesla.com/support/extended-service-agreement


----------

